# Post Your Best Mod's For Under $20



## jayger

My most used cheap mod I have are the 4 3M plastic hooks I stuck to the outside of our TT for wet towels, bathing suits, keys, flashlight.... and so on

How about you?


----------



## thefulminator

The most important mod of all.............................


----------



## Moose

thefulminator said:


> The most important mod of all.............................


That is a thing of beauty...


----------



## susan/vt

I use drawer dividers meant to hold socks to hold my tumblers. They stay upright and don't smash into each other getting all scratched up. These diamond shaped plastic dividers fit into my over the sink cabinet and also corral other small items.


----------



## raynardo

LED lights (per light - yeah I know it'll cost you more to change over your entire OB, but you gotta start somewhere).
Wireless indoor/outdoor thermometer, know the temperature.
120v line monitor, just plug it into any outlet to see if you're getting the voltage you need.
12v cigarette plug splitter - get more than one 12v outlet, plus you won't abuse the existing 12v outlet receptacle.
LED puck lights - use them in the bathroom and bedroom you so won't wake your significant other with your fumbling!
Shower squeegee - keep the shower spotless.
Magnetic Hide-a-Key - when you lock yourself out.
Count down timer - to let you be sure and consistent when putting water into your black tank to get out the yuckies.
Plastic drawer(s) for under the dinette table.
A roll of duct tape and a can of WD-40 - will fix everything that's broken or stuck.


----------



## jayger

raynardo said:


> A roll of duct tape and a can of WD-40 - will fix everything that's broken or stuck.


True dat


----------



## egregg57

Banana Hammock.......

Yes...I went there....


----------



## MJV

Flash lite--with fan built into the other end---for stubborn campfires.

Wooden shelf with corresponding bolts to line up on exterior T.V. bracket---Near electric plugs, to put small items on.

Set of three plastic drawers(around $20.00??) DW bought them, In wardrobe , By front bunks, great for DW's cloths!

Pressure type Shower rod ---We use it to hang cloths in bathroom , over the tub--can be removed if we use shower--but we usally use campground showers.


----------



## thefulminator

egregg57 said:


> Banana Hammock.......
> 
> Yes...I went there....


Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## KTMRacer

rekeying the baggage/outdoor stove locks from the CH751 to another key. Very easy for a locksmith
removing the phony hamper in the bathroom and making the door a real door with real shelves under the sink
moving the medicine cabinet up about 4"
replacing the bath faucet with a S&B single handle higher rise faucet.
adding the "kiddie locks" to the drawers/doors to keep them closed while traveling
adding 12V outlet in the bedroom and in the entertainment center
making the storage space under the oven into a pull out drawer
raynardo's #2,6,7


----------



## thefulminator

Camco 42183 RV Screen Door Cross Bar. It keeps you from putting your hand through the screen door screen.


----------



## KTMRacer

One more on my list and DW's favorite.

electronic spark ignitor for the oven pilot light. Sure beats trying to hold a flashlight, butane lighter and the stove pilot button at the same time with your head in the oven!! Before this mod, DW would make ME light the oven.

And as a side benefit electronic spark ignitor for the stovetop burners.


----------



## venatic

Bypass valve on the water pump to make winterizing easier.


----------



## cdawrld

Dryer vent and hose. To add heat outlet in bathroom.


----------



## Mark W

cdawrld said:


> Dryer vent and hose. To add heat outlet in bathroom.


Hello! I saw your post about adding a dryer vent and hose for a heating outlet in the bathroom. May I ask you for more details on how you did this? That is, where did you put the vent in the bathroom, where does it connect to and would you have any pictures you could share? Sounds like a great idea!

Thanks much! Mark W.


----------



## Mark W

KTMRacer said:


> One more on my list and DW's favorite.
> 
> electronic spark ignitor for the oven pilot light. Sure beats trying to hold a flashlight, butane lighter and the stove pilot button at the same time with your head in the oven!! Before this mod, DW would make ME light the oven.
> 
> And as a side benefit electronic spark ignitor for the stovetop burners.


Hello! Your spark ignitor idea sounds great! Would you be able to provide any more details about the specifics of the ignitor? Where it is installed and would you have any pictures to share?

Thanks much! Mark W.


----------



## KTMRacer

Mark W said:


> One more on my list and DW's favorite.
> 
> electronic spark ignitor for the oven pilot light. Sure beats trying to hold a flashlight, butane lighter and the stove pilot button at the same time with your head in the oven!! Before this mod, DW would make ME light the oven.
> 
> And as a side benefit electronic spark ignitor for the stovetop burners.


Hello! Your spark ignitor idea sounds great! Would you be able to provide any more details about the specifics of the ignitor? Where it is installed and would you have any pictures to share?

Thanks much! Mark W.
[/quote]

here is a thread that gives lots of hints and pictures. I used a charbroil ignitor kit that has 4 outputs and includes one high temp wire and one new spark gap.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24521274/srt/pa/pging/1/page/1


----------



## biguscj7

MJV said:


> Flash lite--with fan built into the other end---for stubborn campfires.
> 
> Wooden shelf with corresponding bolts to line up on exterior T.V. bracket---Near electric plugs, to put small items on.
> 
> Set of three plastic drawers(around $20.00??) DW bought them, In wardrobe , By front bunks, great for DW's cloths!
> 
> Pressure type Shower rod ---We use it to hang cloths in bathroom , over the tub--can be removed if we use shower--but we usally use campground showers.


Do you have any documentation on the wooden shelf? I've been looking to do the same thing myself. Just confounded by the needed bolts that would fit the bracket.


----------

